

Groupon going bankrupt? Hardly. - pbreit
http://groupbuyingcanada.com/groupon-going-bankrupt/

======
tatsuke95
Groupon isn't going anywhere in the same way that Facebook isn't going
anywhere. They're big companies that are generating gobs of revenue.

But the investment and IPO expectations are based on more growth, when in fact
there are signs that there may not be any more room for it.

Groupon isn't going to disappear; but it may be a $1BB company rather than a
$25BB one.

